# Need Immediate Help! Talk me out of a Lang 36 Original Patio smoker.



## grillmonkey (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm sure it's just spring fever that has me deliriously considering a Lang 36 Original Patio smoker. I live 115 miles from Lang, so driving down there with my trailer to pick one up wouldn't be a problem. So, please, if anyone could just talk me down off the ledge it would be greatly appreciated.

I have a cheap side firebox smoker grill that is a better grill than it is a smoker, but it smokes just fine. I won't need a new smoker until it eventually rusts out (it's under a shelter so that could take years). I looked at them last year, and they have gone up in price. Steel isn't getting any cheaper and I can only see them going higher every year. _See how this works? I'm asking for someone to talk me out of it while talking myself into it._

I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been through this. Please help.


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 16, 2015)

I say just go ahead and get it, or look for a used one to help justify the purchase. Lang makes a great smoker, you won't regret it... well you may regret not getting the 48, but that's a different story.


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd say you're crazy. You have a smoker that's similar in size. Getting a new Lang 36 just doesn't make sense. 
What you need is a Lang 36 STRETCH. 
Those things look awesome. You can get a smallish whole pig in there or enough ribs to feed the whole neighborhood.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 16, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> I say just go ahead and get it, or look for a used one to help justify the purchase. Lang makes a great smoker, you won't regret it... well you may regret not getting the 48, but that's a different story.


I think we need to start a new "Group" category. Call it Smokers Anonymous, because this is not helping!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 16, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> I'd say you're crazy. You have a smoker that's similar in size. Getting a new Lang 36 just doesn't make sense.
> What you need is a Lang 36 STRETCH.
> Those things look awesome. You can get a smallish whole pig in there or enough ribs to feed the whole neighborhood.


Thank you for your encouraging words of restraint.


----------



## b-one (Mar 16, 2015)

I can send my wife over you'll never get to buy things again she will spend all your money!!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 16, 2015)

b-one said:


> I can send my wife over you'll never get to buy things again she will spend all your money!!


Is she good-looking?


----------



## icyhot (Mar 17, 2015)

I agree u need the 36 stretch  see what u can do if u had it 













IMAG0004.jpg



__ icyhot
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 17, 2015)

icyhot said:


> I agree u need the 36 stretch see what u can do if u had it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I said, "Talk me out of a Lang Original Patio smoker.", I meant talk me out of a Lang smoker PERIOD. Not encourage me to purchase a more expensive version. It's becoming very clear that you shouldn't go to forum full of smoking fanatics looking for someone to talk you out of a new smoker.


----------



## lemans (Mar 17, 2015)

Sell the cheap smoker and buy the Lang!!!!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 17, 2015)

Lemans said:


> Sell the cheap smoker and buy the Lang!!!!


Thank you so much for those discouraging words.


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 17, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> When I said, "Talk me out of a Lang Original Patio smoker.", I meant talk me out of a Lang smoker PERIOD. Not encourage me to purchase a more expensive version. It's becoming very clear that you shouldn't go to forum full of smoking fanatics looking for someone to talk you out of a new smoker.


C'mon, let's be honest here, you didn't come here to be talked out of buying a new smoker ;)


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 17, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> C'mon, let's be honest here, you didn't come here to be talked out of buying a new smoker ;)


No, but I'm doing a good job of making it sound like I did.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 23, 2015)

Buy the lang! Last smoker you'll ever need!


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 23, 2015)

You can smoke a piece of shoe leather and make it tender!!!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 23, 2015)

This was like an alcoholic going to a bar looking for someone to talk him out of a drink!


----------



## kapdon (Mar 23, 2015)

Sure you are not looking for more reasons to convince the lady of the house why you should make this purchase?


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

kapdon said:


> Sure you are not looking for more reasons to convince the lady of the house why you should make this purchase?



You make an excellent point; all I need to do is show her this thread and she'd think I would be stupid not to get one.....Wouldn't she?


----------



## icyhot (Mar 24, 2015)

Now that's the way to think.


----------



## icyhot (Mar 24, 2015)

You can always get it and keep it at my house. I won't tell anybody.


----------



## welshrarebit (Mar 24, 2015)

Any Lang that shows up here I'd buy instantly... 

Remember it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission...


----------



## kapdon (Mar 24, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Any Lang that shows up here I'd buy instantly...
> 
> Remember it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission...



Lmao, but very true


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 24, 2015)

icyhot said:


> Now that's the way to think.


I don't know...something just doesn't sound right here. I think y'all are trying to get me in trouble.


----------



## kapdon (Mar 24, 2015)

After smoking her favorite meal on the new smoker I don't thing you would stay in trouble for long. Could be rewarding.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2015)

Tell her you were thinking of her once you buy the Lang you won't ever have to bother her about another smoker.

Oh but when you decide you need a bigger Lang I'm not sure what you say but I'm sure your "friends" here will be able to help then too


----------



## icyhot (Mar 25, 2015)

Yea go ahead and buy a 60


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

kapdon said:


> After smoking her favorite meal on the new smoker I don't thing you would stay in trouble for long. Could be rewarding.






Pineywoods said:


> Tell her you were thinking of her once you buy the Lang you won't ever have to bother her about another smoker.
> Oh but when you decide you need a bigger Lang I'm not sure what you say but I'm sure your "friends" here will be able to help then too :biggrin:


These replies sound like excuses that have been successfully used in the past.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

icyhot said:


> Yea go ahead and buy a 60



If it were only that easy...


----------



## icyhot (Mar 25, 2015)

Grillmonkey u can come to my house and cook on mine if it will make u feel any better


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

icyhot said:


> Grillmonkey u can come to my house and cook on mine if it will make u feel any better


It probably would, until I had to drive back home.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 25, 2015)

Half way tanned on the lang!!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> Half way tanned on the lang!!


You're just smoking a butt to punish me.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 25, 2015)

You could come down to the N FL Gathering next month and use my Lang or BamaFan's Bubba heck we'll let you run em both at the same time


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 25, 2015)

I just did a few frustrating smokers (a few curse words helped), including one that took until 9p when dinner was supposed to be at 4p.  That convinced my wife to tell me to get a new smoker.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 25, 2015)

No!! I swear I am, no I mean I'm not! Ok,ok,I am, buy the lang,buyyyyy the lang! My wife told me if I buy a lang she would divorce me!!! Well...I'm not sure where she lives now??


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> You could come down to the N FL Gathering next month and use my Lang or BamaFan's Bubba heck we'll let you run em both at the same time


I believe, according to Webster's Dictionary, this is the definition of "rubbing salt in the wound."


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

BackyardSmokin said:


> I just did a few frustrating smokers (a few curse words helped), including one that took until 9p when dinner was supposed to be at 4p.  That convinced my wife to tell me to get a new smoker.


Now this is promising. What you're saying is I can cook late and cuss about my crappy smoker and she will insist I go down to Nahunta and pick up a Lang?


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 25, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> No!! I swear I am, no I mean I'm not! Ok,ok,I am, buy the lang,buyyyyy the lang! My wife told me if I buy a lang she would divorce me!!! Well...I'm not sure where she lives now??


Now don't get me wrong, I love smoked meat, but it doesn't compare to what my wife can do in the kitchen. My stomach won't let me risk losing her unless we get her cooking in the divorce settlement.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 25, 2015)

my wife is awesome in the kitchen as well! I'm with you buddy! I wouldn't trade her for nothing, but I swear a lang smoker is worth every dollar they charge and the LAST smoker you will ever need!!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 25, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> I believe, according to Webster's Dictionary, this is the definition of "rubbing salt in the wound."


No I was just hoping you were going to come man the smokers


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> No I was just hoping you were going to come man the smokers


I don't know which is worse, salt in the wound or using my desire for a Lang to take advantage of me.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Mar 26, 2015)

You can go the high tech route and do a gofundme account towards the Lang.  Get people to donate to the cause of retiring the old smoker who has reach the end of the road.  This way you are buying the Lang with no money out of your pocket.  

Though the first smoke may have to be a cookout for all those that donated.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

BackyardSmokin said:


> You can go the high tech route and do a gofundme account towards the Lang.  Get people to donate to the cause of retiring the old smoker who has reach the end of the road.  This way you are buying the Lang with no money out of your pocket.
> 
> Though the first smoke may have to be a cookout for all those that donated.


Actually, that thought did cross my mind.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

20150321_130552.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Gettin a tan on the big bad lang!!


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

20150312_185600.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

And yet another!!!!!


----------



## icyhot (Mar 26, 2015)

IMAG0004.jpg



__ icyhot
__ Mar 26, 2015





I'll help with some pics


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Yea man!!! Now we talkin


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

20141205_161406.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Check that smoke ring out!!


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

20150319_185250.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Steady 250, 1 stick an hour


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

20141205_191815.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Georgia Brunswick stew


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 26, 2015)

20150321_183357_zpszjuu1lm8.jpg



__ glocksrock
__ Mar 26, 2015


----------



## hitechredneck (Mar 26, 2015)

Unfortunately, the 'better half' in my house would probably throttle me if I came home with another smoker.  There are currently 3 grills and 3 smokers on my patio.  She thinks I'm obsessed.  In response, I asked her how many pairs of shoes she owned.  







I get the stitches out next week :)


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Anybody ever been to Franklin bbq in Austin texas? I'm gonna attempt his brisket recipe this weekend!! Long smoke 13 to 15 hours


----------



## gary s (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is what I do, pretty similar to Franklin's but I've been doing this before Franklin's got popular

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...st-on-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs

Gary


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Gary, absolutely awesome advise and knowledge!! I'll post some pics and update you on the turn out!! Thanks steve


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> 20141205_191815.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





twistedhickory said:


> Georgia Brunswick stew


Where I'm from, when you go to a BBQ restaurant and ask for a BBQ plate, you will get BBQ'ed pork, potato salad and Brunswick stew unless you tell them otherwise.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> 20150321_183357_zpszjuu1lm8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at this pic, maybe I should go with the 48 Patio.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Unfortunately, the 'better half' in my house would probably throttle me if I came home with another smoker.  There are currently 3 grills and 3 smokers on my patio.  She thinks I'm obsessed.  In response, I asked her how many pairs of shoes she owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now see guys, this is the kind of help I was looking for! I get a new Lang, I could end up with stitches.


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 26, 2015)

That's what I was saying before. Always go a bit bigger than what you think you will need. I learned the hard way.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 26, 2015)

glocksrock said:


> That's what I was saying before. Always go a bit bigger than what you think you will need. I learned the hard way.


Technically, talking me into a 48 Patio is like talking me out of a 36 Original Patio, so...thank you?


----------



## glocksrock (Mar 26, 2015)

You're welcome?


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Any Lang that shows up here I'd buy instantly...
> 
> Remember it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission...


I missed this post. Yes, you would have every right to buy any Lang that showed up in Hawaii. No one would fault you, not even the wife. I envy your position, with the exception of the fact that a Lang is probably not going to show up in Hawaii.


----------



## icyhot (Mar 27, 2015)

Yea but a few stitches should be worth it for a Lang.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> Anybody ever been to Franklin bbq in Austin texas? I'm gonna attempt his brisket recipe this weekend!! Long smoke 13 to 15 hours


There is this place down the road from me in Metter, Ga. called Papa Buck's. He actually lived about 4 miles from me as the crow flies. But they make great brisket, so we asked the waitress about it and she said Papa Buck had tried relentlessly to get his brisket right but was having trouble. To make a long story short, they got some dude from Texas to show them how it was done, now it's their best seller. I love it. It's the reason I don't make my own, because I don't see a way to improve on it. The bark and texture is perfect, and they drizzle some sort of sauce on it that will knock your socks off. I have to be somewhat in the area (within 12 miles) of Papa Buck's today, so guess where I'm going for lunch.


----------



## bryan moorhead (Mar 27, 2015)

I bought a 36" Stretch Deluxe Runabout last weekend and went to the Q-School.  Had an amazing time with all the guys, Ben Lang and Chef Paul Kirk.  













FB_IMG_1427059561812.jpg



__ bryan moorhead
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 27, 2015)

My better half told me if I brought home another smoker I'd have to live in it! So I went and bought these instead!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 27, 2015


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 27, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> There is this place down the road from me in Metter, Ga. called Papa Buck's. He actually lived about 4 miles from me as the crow flies. But they make great brisket, so we asked the waitress about it and she said Papa Buck had tried relentlessly to get his brisket right but was having trouble. *To make a long story short, they got some dude from Texas to show them how it was done, now it's their best seller.* I love it. It's the reason I don't make my own, because I don't see a way to improve on it. The bark and texture is perfect, and they drizzle some sort of sauce on it that will knock your socks off. I have to be somewhat in the area (within 12 miles) of Papa Buck's today, so guess where I'm going for lunch.


We do know our brisket....lol


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 27, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> Anybody ever been to Franklin bbq in Austin texas? I'm gonna attempt his brisket recipe this weekend!! Long smoke 13 to 15 hours


Unless you are using a Creekstone Farms Prime brisket, gonna be hard to replicate his recipe..or at least his results, this is one of the key factors into his success, buying a higher grade of meat, which explains why he charges upwards of $24 per pound for sliced brisket.

http://store.creekstonefarms.com/?gclid=CMWyl97fyMQCFQkMaQodcDMAjA


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! Guess I'll have to stick with the Kroger brand and hope for the best!!


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 27, 2015)

twistedhickory said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Guess I'll have to stick with the Kroger brand and hope for the best!!


I'm not saying you can't cook a great brisket without buying a Creekstone, just letting you know his biggest factor, in my humble opinion, to his success.  I cook the Creekstone Primes and occasionally a few other brands of Prime briskets in competition and they tend to stand head and shoulders above all others.  Happy smoking and most of all, just have patience!  Guess I kind of hijacked this thread...my bad.


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 27, 2015)

No problem at all! I greatly appreciate it! This will be my first time smoking brisket.


----------



## inkjunkie (Mar 27, 2015)

So when are you picking it up.....or did you already get it?


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey Bryan, congrats on your new lang! I just bought a new 60 deluxe and this thing is a beast! Holds Temps on 2 sticks an hour like nothing I've ever used. Best of luck with it! Steve


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Gary, greatly appreciated! Salt and pepper only seems to be the way, I'll post pics on the outcome.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Bryan Moorhead said:


> I bought a 36" Stretch Deluxe Runabout last weekend and went to the Q-School.  Had an amazing time with all the guys, Ben Lang and Chef Paul Kirk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're living my dream!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 27, 2015)

Lets see that bad boy fired up

Gary


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My better half told me if I brought home another smoker I'd have to live in it! So I went and bought these instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a motorcycle dude too. I just fixed up an old KLR-250 and use it to run the dirt roads around here. I also have a Suzuki V-Strom DL1000 Dual Sport and a Yamaha Roadstar. I've been riding since I was 12, I'm 54 now. I just love the feeling of freedom you get from cruising down the dirt roads or the highways. The plan is to take the V-Strom to the Grande Canyon when my business allows it.


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

bruno994 said:


> We do know our brisket....lol


You got that right!


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 27, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> So when are you picking it up.....or did you already get it?


No, No...This is supposed to be sort of an intervention. Everyone is supposed to be talking me out of it.


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

O K I'll intervene . I know this poor old guy in East Texas that doesn't have nearly enough smokers. He is a pretty good guy, smokes a lot for his family, friends and neighbors. He just got into curing and sausage making and could really use a nice big vertical unit.   So -------  instead of buying the Lang just send Me, I mean I him the money instead.  I'm sure you would get plenty of sausage and cured meat in exchange.

Just a thought

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 28, 2015)

gary s said:


> O K I'll intervene . I know this poor old guy in East Texas that doesn't have nearly enough smokers. He is a pretty good guy, smokes a lot for his family, friends and neighbors. He just got into curing and sausage making and could really use a nice big vertical unit.   So -------  instead of buying the Lang just send Me, I mean I him the money instead.  I'm sure you would get plenty of sausage and cured meat in exchange.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Gary


Sounds like a little Texas BS going on here.  GrillMonkey, I'd be a bit suspicous of my buddy's solution to your problem! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That being said... They do make a fine looking unit don't they? I hope GrillMonkey's condition is not contagious!

Brian


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Sounds like a little Texas BS going on here.  GrillMonkey, I'd be a bit suspicous of my buddy's solution to your problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do make a nice smoker, about 15 min from me is East Texas Smokers, they have some really nice units too.   And that BS meter probably need to be barley in the Yellow

Gary


----------



## grillmonkey (Mar 29, 2015)

gary s said:


> O K I'll intervene . I know this poor old guy in East Texas that doesn't have nearly enough smokers. He is a pretty good guy, smokes a lot for his family, friends and neighbors. He just got into curing and sausage making and could really use a nice big vertical unit.   So -------  instead of buying the Lang just send Me, I mean I him the money instead.  I'm sure you would get plenty of sausage and cured meat in exchange.
> 
> Just a thought
> 
> Gary


What do you mean by "Plenty?" A lifetime supply?


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 29, 2015)

Grillmonkey said:


> What do you mean by "Plenty?" A lifetime supply?


This is getting interesting.  LOL







b


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 29, 2015)

20150329_174214.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 29, 2015)

Sunday on the lang!!


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 29, 2015)

20150329_174415.jpg



__ twistedhickory
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice Job, Looks great

Gary


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 29, 2015)

Sunday on the lang!!


----------



## twistedhickory (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks! Hard work but somebody's got to do it!


----------

